# Marine Stabil - random facts



## wasilvers (Sep 2, 2009)

Listened to one of the radio programs I linked to last week and they talked about Marine Stabil. I caught a couple of interesting facts that I didn't know before:


Marine Stabil is 4 times stronger than standard stabil - each ingredient is quadrupled to make it (I wonder if it costs 4 time more too?)
To clean your engine use 1 oz per 5 gallons - compared to 1 oz per 10 gallons normal use.
Most ethanol gas is terrible on metal parts because it mixes well with water and starts corroding any metal it touches almost immediatly. Winter gas has less ethanol in it so pump up with that if you can wait when winterizing
Not all gas is the same - branded fuels (shell, exxon, etc) add detergents - Speedway etc doesn't always add detergents 
Store your gas tank full when winterizing to reduce water in your tank come spring(evaporation/condesation during temp changes)

Hope it helps,

Will


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 2, 2009)

My only problem with marine Stabil is that I haven't been able to find it on the shelf anywhere.


----------



## redbug (Sep 2, 2009)

It is good stuff... My problem is that I keep reading that the ethanol starts to breakdown in a week or so so you don't want to fill up and let it sit. I have never filled my tank in the fall I use the marine stabil and haven't had a problem


----------



## Jim (Sep 2, 2009)

so the pictures you see in the advertisement with the 3 metal bars (2 rusty ones and one treated with marine stabil) are true?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 2, 2009)

Autozone and Oriellys both have it as does walmart in north Arkansas.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 3, 2009)

1 more fact about stabil. it has a shelf life


----------



## river_wolf (Sep 3, 2009)

Not sure about it now. But I know back in the early days of them playing with Eth. enriched gas there were issues with carbureted cars that the Ethanol would actually start to rot the seals if they were using rubber seals. At the time I was running side draft Mikuni's on my Toyota and had to rebuild them because of it. That was back in the days that California was going to save the world single handedly.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 3, 2009)

> Eth. enriched gas there were issues with carbureted cars that the Ethanol would actually start to rot the seals if they were using rubber seals.



absolutely. the older the seal the quicker eth will descinigrate (sp?) it


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 3, 2009)

Now I'm not advertising for Stabil, but I will not park an engine for long without it. 

For example - I have a chainsaw that I've bought to clear hurricane damage back in Texas. My son is 4.5 years old now, so the saw is at least 5 years old. Parked it with Stabil back then. I've used it once since then, and that was just to give it some work. Otherwise it sits there and gets started 2-3 times a year. Now you know how finiky those 2 cycle diaphram carbs are. Believe it or not, it starts up and runs great every time.

Park my snowblower, trimmer, mower and now boat with stabil (normal) and I believe it works great. I have not had any issues in years. I have had to work on other's carbs that they let the gas gel in for 3-6 months. 

You are correct about Ethanol causing damage. That's why they redesigned the carbs/fuel injection systems a while back. It also takes more ethanol to run your engine than gasoline, there goes the mileage - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol


----------

